# Sticky  Please Read Before Posting! Share photos and videos from your HAUNTS



## Hauntiholik

This forum is for sharing your Halloween related haunted house/yard haunt pictures and videos.

If you are posting pictures or video that are not related to a Halloween related haunted house, yard haunt or Halloween party please post them here instead: Off-Topic

This is NOT a forum for the discussion of costumes, props or sounds. We have other sub forums for that so please post them accordingly. 

Please do not create a haunt prop build thread here. As mentioned above, this is not the forum for discussing props. Create those threads in the appropriate prop build sub forums.

If you would like to let others know about your website changes, please create a thread about them the Links forum here: Links

This is NOT a forum for promoting your latest business/hobby video production. No video blogs.

This is NOT a forum for promoting your haunt or business.

This is NOT a forum for ghost hunting.

Please do not hi-jack other people's threads with your own display pictures.
*
Please do not create multiple threads in the Haunt Photos and Videos sub forum with updates of your haunt for the current season (year). *

*Users who post multiple threads about the same haunt will have their new thread merged with the original. Please don't make a habit of it though.*


----------



## Hauntiholik

2015 reminder - not ALL videos or pictures go in this forum. Please read above.
Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik

2016 reminder - not ALL videos or pictures go in this forum. Please read above.
Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Here's your yearly reminder - not ALL videos or pictures go in this forum. Please read above.
Thanks!


----------

